# Possibly New 28rsds



## ABGuy (May 23, 2006)

I am new to these Forums...but maybe one day I could be a regular, and I apologize if this is in the wrong area.

I am looking at a 2005 Outback 28 RSDS. The wife and I think its absolutely gorgeous. Its literally like new. We thought long and hard on the white cabinets...but got past them. Kids dirty hands...

Anyways, my question to your Outbackers is my tow vehicle. I believe the 28 RSDS in 2005 had an UVW of 5600lbs or so, with a tongue weight of 640lbs...but I am not 100% certain on those numbers.

My tow vehicle is a 2006 F150 SuperCrew, 5.4L w/3.73 rear. 7200GVWR and 14,500 GCWR. Truck weighs in just under 6000lbs. By the numbers alone, it appears doable, but am I pushing the limits of the old F150. I currently pull a Conquest, but its only about 5000lbs (UVW), with a 7560 GVWR.

Any thoughts are appreciated.

By the way...I have looked at a TON of new units over the past week, and I gotta say these Outbacks are REALLY nice.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome ABGuy.

I have never weighed mine but loaded for camping , I believe the weight is closer to 6500

John

Where ya from?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi there, ABGuy! Welcome to Outbackers. You can't go wrong with an Outback and you're sure to get lots of tow advice here. Try not to be offended but the "support" you get. We all want all Outbackers to be safe and happy! Good luck!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum there are lots of experts on here that will help you out alot. I pulled my 28BHS which "says" 5400 pounds (but the weights are with no options, gear, or anything I bet the weight is closer to around 7000) with a Dodge Ram with the 5.7 Hemi and 3.92 rear end. It did fine but I would not want to pull in the mountians. You will probably be asked if you are pulling in hills so let us know where you are from.

As far as the white cabinets they are easy to clean stuff just wipes off them that was one of the main things that drew me to mine in the first place.


----------



## ABGuy (May 23, 2006)

Well....I live in Southern Alberta, Canada just outside of Calgary. 99% of the camping here will take us into the mountains.

I figure this is the place to ask whether or not it can be done, or if someone else is already doing it.

Any advice, tips, tricks etc., are always appreciated.

I tell you all, its nice to get feedback from anyone before buying something that may be a bit too much...Can't afford new truck and trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ABGuy!* action 
Glad to have you aboard, and you are smart asking questions before you buy!









The first thing you need to understand is that the weights listed in the Outback literature are not realistic. They tend to be very low. I have a '05 28RS-DS as well, and like John said, we come in around 6,500 pounds with an average load. The safe thing, is to base your decision on the Outbacks GVWR, which is 7,200 pounds.

Now on to the truck. I believe the F-150 has a tow rating around 9,600 pounds which on the surface would sound adequate (Most people will tell you that your actual tow weight should not exceed 80% of the rating, which in your case would be 7,680 pounds). But there is more to the story. The tow rating of the truck is based on a base model with no options, a full tank of gas and a driver only. Any additional weight you add to that (i.e.: options, passengers, cargo, hitch setup, canopy, etc.) must be deducted from that. It's not hard to see that you can quickly eat into that 480 pound reserve you have.

Tow ratings are also based on best conditions (level ground, no wind or rain, etc.). Real world driving, of course is much different. When we bought our our Outback, we also had to buy a tow vehicle, and as such were not encumbered by what we already had. I tested everything, and read a lot of towing comparison tests. The bottom line was that in spite of the fact that I had the F-150 on my short short list (Love that Lariet SuperCrew







), it was not going to be up to the task. At least, not the best option.

So, I would say that the F-150 would get by in some situations, it will be inaduquate in others. The kicker is that you say your towing will be 99% into the mountains(I assume the Canadian Rockies). That is just going to be a killer for you (and your truck).

I would have to recommend either a smaller Outback, or an upgrade to your tow vehicle. I am not a big diesel fan, but in your case I would say a 3/4 ton diesel or bigger would be your best choice.

But that's just me.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Your dealer will tell you your truck is the ideal tow vehicle. Don't believe her. If they they thought it would make the sale, they would tell you your Yugo would be ideal as well!


----------



## ABGuy (May 23, 2006)

Another local option I stumbled across is a 2004 28RSS, a much better deal if I can make that work. I have pictures of it, and waiting for some specs. I did track down through this site only a few comments that its a bit lighter than the 28RSDS, but no actual numbers.

Anyone have any specs on the 28RSS?

Thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What more can be said that Doug don't already cover
Bigger TV or smaller Outback

Don


----------



## ABGuy (May 23, 2006)

HootBob said:


> What more can be said that Doug don't already cover
> Bigger TV or smaller Outback
> 
> Don
> [snapback]113336[/snapback]​


Well I will be honest with you, and please don't take this the wrong way, Doug is pulling a 28RSDS with a Titan....which has virtually the same specs as my F150, I realize I will be doing quite a bit of towing in the mountains, but I have to admit, I am a bit confused.

That's why I am asking the questions.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

There is no simple yes or no answer to a TV if you are within the manufacturers requirements.
I am fine towing in the mountains at 40-45 MPH uphill.
Others won't settle for less than 60-70.
Most of my towing is also in the mountains, but Applalachia is a far cry from the Canadian Rockies!
One key issue with a TV is the rear axle ratio.
The tow rating by the mfg will vary by almost 1000 lbs depending on the ratio.
Check the specs.
I actually changed from 3.55 to 3.92 and it makes a world of difference.
Keep investigating and Welcome to Outbackers!
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

You know ABGuy, I was thinking the same thing. You and Doug have very similar vehicles. I've never been to Oregon, but perhaps Doug is towing on flat ground a lot like I am. I have an 3/4 ton, but it's a 5.8 that has been re-built and fitted with headers and special exhaust. It does fine in Michigan towing on flat ground, but I would never want to try to tow on hills and especially not mountains.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

You might want to see if you can take it for a test tow. You couldn't go wrong with that. I also don't see why a Titan would pull any better or worse that the F150 both are 1/2 tons with about the same towing limits. I personally was not happy towing in small hills with the 1500 so decided to trade it in for a 2500 Dodge diesel. Probably an overkill but sets me up for something bigger later. Since yours is so new that is probably not an option. The thing I would be more worried about with your truck is not going up the mountian but back down. I think the brakes are going to be the weak point on the 1/2 ton in this case.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I will chime in with my usual preaching. The thing to think about is safety, for you and for the others on the road. In your case, with 99% mountain towing, you NEED the bigger brakes of a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck! I cant emphazize this enough. You may be able to dig you spurs in and force the truck up the hill, but you need to be able to stop coming back down. When brakes heat up, they fail. If you lived in Nebraska where it is all flat lands, then maybe. But in the mountains, I would say definately not.

Good luck and make a safe decision! action

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not offended by differing opinions but I am completely confident with towing my 28BHS with a Tundra. The weights are slightly lower than mentioned but the Tundra only came with a 7200 lb towing capacity. I feel perfectly safe with this setup and the more I drive it the more happy with it I am. Someday I will move up to a bigger truck but only because my kids are too big for the backseat of an Access Cab. In the end you have to go with what makes and keeps you comfortable. You have done the research, you have asked and listened and learned, now you have to decide. Whatever you do, don't get pushed into something you won't be comfortable with because in the end it isn't us driving your truck.

Reverie


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We love ours. We tow with the Durango listed below and a F150 of dh's. He says they both tow fine with the sway bar and brake system, of course. We've been out on the expressways in windy weather and up hills. We keep the speed at a minimum for safety's sake anyways. No problem. 
We have three children and they love the bunk house. The white cab are easy to clean and keep the interior light and bright!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ABGuy said:


> Another local option I stumbled across is a 2004 28RSS, a much better deal if I can make that work. I have pictures of it, and waiting for some specs. I did track down through this site only a few comments that its a bit lighter than the 28RSDS, but no actual numbers.
> 
> Anyone have any specs on the 28RSS?
> 
> ...


Here is the link to Keystone's specs on the 2004 models: 2004 Outback Specs

Remember, actuals will be higher. I've never weighed my 2005 28RSS.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I weighed our 28RSDS on the scales loaded for camping with no water in the tanks. It came in at over 7000lbs. If you are mainly in the mountains I do not think you will be happy for very long.

We love the 28RSDS so much we bought a used 3/4 Ton Burb to go with it. Whatever TV you go with get 4.10 gears for the mountains..

Good Luck!!!!
KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> You know ABGuy, I was thinking the same thing. You and Doug have very similar vehicles. I've never been to Oregon, but perhaps Doug is towing on flat ground a lot like I am.


Flat ground? Oregon? Not in the same sentence!

Actually - for those of you not familiar with the Northwest, we have a lot of pretty mountainous terrain around here. It does not compare with the Rockies, but the Cascades are number two on the difficulty list in North America.

As far as the Titan vs. F-150 thing (and I really don't want to see this turn into a brand loyalty argument), although they look similar on paper, there are a couple of notable differences. One, the F-150 is very heavy. Two, the Titan has a 5-speed automatic and a very broad torque band (something like 90% of max torque from 1,000RPM to redline) due to variable valve timing and intake runners. I think these two things account for the performance differences in the two.

To clarify my position, when we bought the Titan it was for the sole purpose of towing the Outback (although it also my daily driver). I am not a truck guy, and frankly can think of alot of other vehicles I would rather drive. Going in, the F-150 was on the top of my list (love that Lariet SuperCrew), and the Titan at the bottom (due to a couple of very bad prior experiences with Nissan products), so if there was any bias at all on my part, it was in favor of the Ford. We also restricted ourselves to gas burners, as my DW really is not fond of diesels.

So, I guess my point is, if I personally stayed away from the F-150 (and recommend against it in this particular case), it was based on merits. Not any prejudice or bias against it.

Just wanted to let the newbies - that have not heard my rant before - know where I stand. Not that any of you should really care!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a 2000 Expedition (paid for) and decided it just wasn't safe enough to tow a 28RSS and all my gear....so I bought a 3/4 ton Suburban. Now I pull over the Cascades with NO problems.

Don't forget the advertised dry weight is WAY off. They don't add any of the upgrades (which the Outback has 100% of), then add in all your gear. You'll be shocked how much stuff you bring and how fast with lbs add up.


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

I picked up my new 2007 28RSDS last week and love it! I pull it with a Ford Excursion (gasoline V10) and it does well, of course I have the EQ hitch with antisway. As I live in Southwest Colorado, I do tow in the mountains a lot. That is where I like to go camping! As far as tow speed in the mountains, you can't expect to go fast on these mountains. On most climbs I will be going between 40 and 45 MPH while towing which is fine with me. You definitely do not want to go any faster on the way down either! Most mountains around here are a good bit over 10,000 feet in elevation.
I love this camper!







As part of the deal I got the dealer to throw in an electric tongue jack, dual 6V batts, and a 50W solar panel system. It has worked out incredibly well! I love the solar! We went camping the day we picked it up and actually came home 3 days later with a better charge on the batteries than when we left. We did have to use the furnace at night as it got down to 35 - 40 deg F at night. I had a generator in my last trailer ( a 29 foot 5th wheel) that was ok, but when I'm in the mountains I don't really want to have to listen to it. I usually do not go to campgrounds to camp either, so the solar seemed like the logical choice. I am planning many more trips, and considering Yellowstone this summer. Looking forward to a lot of camping in an awesome trailer!

Mike 
Durango, Colorado
Ford Excursion
Outback 28RSDS


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 28RSDS
Sounds like you got the dealer to throw some nice goodies the elec jack,dual 6 volts batteries and the 50 watt solar panel system way to go








Have lots of fun and post often

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, and
action *Welcome to Outbackers, mikej997!* action

I'm glad you found us.








If you get the chance, you might consider joining us a t one of our many rallies. Great people, and all the Outback experience you could hope for!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

